# Abraham, Abraham, Abraham...



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

what have you done. What could you have possibly been thinking to release these abominations upon us?


----------



## cmaxnavy (Dec 23, 2007)

And your wood project is?????


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Charles, this guy never posts anything of value in the woodworking field. He is trying to use LJ's for a platform.
Kind of adds a new meaning to the name Fruitwood I think.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Are these the abominations you're talking about?

Seriously, I don't give a monkey's what your beliefs are. It does seem to me that you're engaging in a bit of LJ baiting. If it's hostility you're looking for, you're going the right way about it.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Don - ???


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

To think that the Isrealis and the Muslims both have a common beginning in Abraham. And, how much of the First Testament is in each religion? Now they act like a couple of spoiled brat towards each other.

Freedom of Religion in the USA also means Tolerance of other's religion. There is, and will never be a "State Religion" here. IF that is what you want to experience, go to Saudi Arabia. THEY have a police force FOR their religion.

Me, I don't force my views of Religion on others, and highly resent other's attempts towards me. Seems to me that:

Politicians, pastors, and Imans should be changed as often as diapers, and for the same reason.

To go into other people's country, and homes to force YOUR Religion on them, smacks of be a CRUSADER!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

*bandit* , you tell'em baby . Put the fear of ( insert deity preference here ) into them .


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Abraham is the father of three world religions…not two. What a guy! Boy did he leave a lasting impression. His legacy cannot be surpassed.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Ah, but that third religion was founded by the son of a hebrew Carpenter. Long before a Sheep herder from a desert was born. Never knew about North America, never spoke a word of English, not even King James. Was tried first under Roman Law, and found not Guilty, then was tried under Hebrew law. You know the results.

Did Abraham "Found " the religions? Hardly, didn't even found the one he lived under. But others took up his "cause" and a Religion was "Founded" by…...?

Isrealites vs Phillistines….. just change the spelling, nothing else has changed.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Happy Fouth of July, and a special thanks to all the Veterans.

Enjoy they day in the land of the free because of the brave.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

moment, that must be some good ********************.


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Was someone calling me?


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

*renners* , Religion ? Oh wait , GW's Afganni ? ,.....of course .


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

waho6o9, do I see the kickback from the guns pushing the bow? Nice pic. Where did you find it?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Special treat today kids.
Teachings for us to follow:"Obey Allah and Allah will reward you.""If you are shameless, you would do as you wish." "Make sure your food is good (halaal and bought with halaal earnings), and you will be one whose prayers are answered." "Follow up a bad deed with a good deed, to waive it out." "Mix with people with a good attitude.""Fear Allah wherever you may be." "Whatever you imagine in your Minds, Allah does not resemble it""The creator is not like His Creations""God Exists without a place"


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Here's a few more:
Never trust a man in winklepickers, always make sure your workshop is locked up when gypsies are in town, watch out where the huskies go, don't you eat that yellow snow.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Anyone else?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

runner and moment like your new avatars


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Do not treat others like they are turds, and they will return the favour.

Don't be afraid to take risks, for without risks, where is the glory? ( napoleon I)

After a battle, there are no enemies, just men. (Napoleon I)

No war was ever won by dying for one's country. You win wars by making the other side die for their country. ( G.S.P.)


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

You don't like mine, eddie?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

DKV the word fear has many translation .in the different languages


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Bandit, I really like the first one.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

"You can't polish a turd"


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Eddie, I translate it to mean respect.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

its ok , but i dont fear Allah as you do


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Renners, you can if you dry it out amd then coat heavily with poly.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

DKV your avatar reminds me of a christian leader that was around for a while .they both were murders his name was Jim Jones


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice eddie, thanks.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

your welcome DKV . dont take it personal im just not a religious person


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Wow Eddie you fooled me. What is your signature all about?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

Jesus Is Alright with me


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

its not a religion


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

Desiderata

Go placidly amid the noise and haste,
and remember what peace there may be in silence.
As far as possible without surrender
be on good terms with all persons.
Speak your truth quietly and clearly;
and listen to others,
even the dull and the ignorant;
they too have their story.

Avoid loud and aggressive persons,
they are vexations to the spirit.
If you compare yourself with others,
you may become vain and bitter;
for always there will be greater and lesser persons than yourself.
Enjoy your achievements as well as your plans.

Keep interested in your own career, however humble;
it is a real possession in the changing fortunes of time.
Exercise caution in your business affairs;
for the world is full of trickery.
But let this not blind you to what virtue there is;
many persons strive for high ideals;
and everywhere life is full of heroism.

Be yourself.
Especially, do not feign affection.
Neither be cynical about love;
for in the face of all aridity and disenchantment
it is as perennial as the grass.

Take kindly the counsel of the years,
gracefully surrendering the things of youth.
Nurture strength of spirit to shield you in sudden misfortune.
But do not distress yourself with dark imaginings.
Many fears are born of fatigue and loneliness.
Beyond a wholesome discipline,
be gentle with yourself.

You are a child of the universe,
no less than the trees and the stars;
you have a right to be here.
And whether or not it is clear to you,
no doubt the universe is unfolding as it should.

Therefore be at peace with God,
whatever you conceive Him to be,
and whatever your labors and aspirations,
in the noisy confusion of life keep peace with your soul.

With all its sham, drudgery, and broken dreams,
it is still a beautiful world.
Be cheerful.
Strive to be happy.

Max Ehrmann, Desiderata, Copyright 1952.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

+1 Enough, more than enough said! The above speaks louder than any zealot pushing THEIR views on others.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Now…now…bandit , you know better than that . There is *never* "more than enough said " , that's silly .


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Where the bad folks go when they die
They don't go to Heaven where the angels fly
Go to a lake of fire and fry
See em' again 'til the 4th of July

OK so it's a bit low brow, topical nonetheless.

Can't believe that Nirvana Unplugged is nearly 20 years old…

Credit to Meat Puppets


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

mten, those are beautiful words. I will see who Max Ehrmann is. Beautiful words. Thanks.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## whitewulf (May 11, 2010)

IMHO…..the UN building, in New York should be converted to house and take care of our VETRANS.
send the leeches(Delegates) home!


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

DKV- Abraham has 4 world recognized religions to his name that all claim descent, not 3.

Ladies and Gentlemen of the class of ?...Wear sunscreen

If I could offer you only one tip for the future, sunscreen would be it. The long term benefits of sunscreen have been proved by scientists, whereas the rest of my advice has no basis more reliable than my own meandering experience. I will dispense this advice now.

Enjoy the power and beauty of your youth; oh nevermind; you will not understand the power and beauty of your youth until they have faded. But trust me, in 20 years youll look back at photos of yourself and recall in a way you cant grasp now how much possibility lay before you and how fabulous you really looked…Youre not as fat as you imagine.

Dont worry about the future; or worry, but know that worrying is as effective as trying to solve an algebra equation by chewing bubblegum. The real troubles in your life are apt to be things that never crossed your worried mind; the kind that blindside you at 4pm on some idle Tuesday.

Do one thing everyday that scares you

Sing

Dont be reckless with other peoples hearts, dont put up with people who are reckless with yours.

Floss

Dont waste your time on jealousy; sometimes youre ahead, sometimes youre behind…the race is long, and in the end its only with yourself.

Remember the compliments you receive, forget the insults; if you succeed in doing this, tell me how.

Keep your old love letters, throw away your old bank statements.

Stretch

Dont feel guilty if you dont know what to do with your life…the most interesting people I know didnt know at 22 what they wanted to do with their lives, some of the most interesting 40 year olds I know still dont.

Get plenty of calcium

Be kind to your knees, youll miss them when theyre gone.

Maybe youll marry, maybe you wont, maybe youll have children, maybe you wont, maybe youll divorce at 40, maybe youll dance the funky chicken on your 75th wedding anniversary…what ever you do, dont congratulate yourself too much or berate yourself either - your choices are half chance, so are everybody elses.

Enjoy your body, use it every way you can…dont be afraid of it, or what other people think of it, its the greatest instrument youll ever own.

Dance…even if you have nowhere to do it but in your own living room.

Read the directions, even if you dont follow them.

Do NOT read beauty magazines, they will only make you feel ugly.

49 second break in speech-Quindon singing

Get to know your parents, youll never know when theyll be gone for good. Be nice to your siblings; they are the best link to your past and the people most likely to stick with you in the future.

Understand that friends come and go, but for the precious few you should hold on. Work hard to bridge the gaps in geography in lifestyle because the older you get, the more you need the people you knew when you were young.

Live in New York City once, but leave before it makes you hard; live in Northern California once, but leave before it makes you soft.

Travel.

Accept certain inalienable truths, price will rise, politicians will philander, you too will get old, and when you do youll fantasize that when you were young prices were reasonable, politicians were noble and children respected their elders.

Respect your elders.

Dont expect anyone else to support you. Maybe you have a trust fund, maybe you have a wealthy spouse; but you never know when either one might run out.

Dont mess too much with your hair, or by the time its 40, it will look 85.

Be careful who advice you buy, but be patient with those who supply it. Advice is a form of nostalgia, dispensing it is a way of fishing the past from the disposal, wiping it off, painting over the ugly parts and recycling it for more than its worth.

But trust me on the sunscreen…

BAZ LUHRMAN


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

I think he means Abraham Lincoln….the Vampire Hunter -

Yep Vampires are indeed abominations…LOL










Must be true since they made a movie…. should be on the History Channel!


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Go placidly
Amid the noise and waste.
And remember what comfort there may be
In owning a piece thereof.

Avoid quiet and passive persons
Unless you are in need of sleep.

Rotate your tires.

Speak glowingly of those greater than yourself
And heed well their advice,
Even though they be turkeys.

Know what to kiss…..and when!

Consider that two wrongs never make a right
But that THREE…......do.

Wherever possible, put people on hold.

Be comforted that in the face of all aridity and disillusionment
And despite the changing fortunes of time,
There is always a big future in computer maintenance.

You are a fluke
Of the universe.
You have no right to be here.
And whether you can hear it or not
The universe is laughing behind your back.

Remember the Pueblo.

Strive at all times to bend, fold, spindle and mutilate.

Know yourself.
If you need help, call the FBI.

Exercise caution in your daily affairs,
Especially with those persons closest to you.
That lemon on your left, for instance.

Be assured that a walk through the ocean of most souls
Would scarcely get your feet wet.

Fall not in love therefore;
It will stick to your face.

Gracefully surrender the things of youth:
The birds, clean air, tuna, Taiwan
And let not the sands of time
Get in your lunch.

Hire people with hooks.

For a good time call 606-4311;
Ask for "Ken."

Take heart amid the deepening gloom
That your dog is finally getting enough cheese.

And reflect that whatever misfortune may be your lot
It could only be worse in Milwaukee.

Therefore, make peace with your god
Whatever you conceive him to be--
Hairy thunderer, or cosmic muffin.

With all its hopes, dreams, promises and urban renewal
The world continues to deteriorate.

Give up.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Muslim Family


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Jewish Family


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Christian Family


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Anything look familiar in the three family photos?


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Be one with Confucius grasshopper.

Learn from a blade of grass.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes, they are a family that just can't make up their minds about which religion to practice.


----------



## Bobmedic (Sep 24, 2010)

Atheist family, They have decided which religion to follow. None of them because they are all ridiculous.


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

I know that family. They fooken stiffed me on some drywall repairs!


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Reptilian Theory Family.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

This clown, DKV, strikes me as a *********************************** wannabe who doesn't know his phony head wrap from his elbow. He's a pathetic ljoke.


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

The moderators are far worse than DKV. This crap should be pumped over the side as soon as it is posted. IP permanently banned forever.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Somebody should take their wrecked ship to the bottom with davy jones.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Clintsearl and shipwreck, why are you so upset with me? Because I have an opinion?

Here are some more sayings:
Charity outweighs all other commandments - Talmud, Bava Batra
One man's candle is light for many -Talmud, Shabbat
If a man means to kill you, strike first! - Talmud, Berakhot
It is all for the best - Talmud, Ta'anit
Do not reproach your neighbor with a fault which is also yours - Talmud, Bava Metz
Who saw not Jerusalem in its glory has never seen a beautiful city - Talmud, Sukkah
It is easier to give advice to others than to oneself - Rebbe Nachman of Breslov
Every change is for the better - Traditional Proverb
Every beginning is difficult - Mekhilta (Midrashic Proverb)
He who guards his mouth preserves his life - Proverbs 13:3Choose life! - Deuteronomy 30:19


----------

